# Is the Focus Jam 2 Pro 29 at Sea Otter?



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Curious if the Focus Jam 2 Pro 29 is at Sea Otter? If so, what are your impressions and did you test ride it?https://www.focus-bikes.com/us_en/test-reports-jam2-design-innovation-award

Waiting for a comprehensive review of this 2017 Design & Innovation Award Winner...


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Well, they were there...






Hard to believe no one here took one for a test ride.


----------

